# Spouse visa cash savings source declaration help!



## blo33om (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all first post here. I'm going to apply for a spouse visa using cash savings to meet the financial requirement.

My bother in China transferred money to my husband's Natwest account several times, then we transferred the money to our HSBC joint account. 

The thing is Natwest closed my husband's bank account down, presumably because of these 'suspicious' transfers. Anyway, we've only got one bank letter regarding one transfer, though this transfer would be enough to cover the required cash savings. But I can't show evidence of source of the rest of the money in our accounts. So do I have to declare source of all the money on the bank statements I'm going to submit or the just the amount that required?? 

Another thing is it was my brother's friend who actually did the transfer to get the best exchange rate blah blah. I'm totally confused and have no idea what to do. Anyone could help clear out a bit? Please... Many thanks.


----------



## pixelpenguin (Jan 3, 2014)

From what I understand, you have to have £62,500 in savings at least 6 months prior to the application and show that you have had it for at least 6 months. If your brother gave it to you, it has to be a *gift* not a loan. The source of all money that you are using towards the cash savings should be declared. 

There is also a thing about the savings being left 'untouched' for 6 months which is one, I myself, would love further clarification on.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

pixelpenguin said:


> There is also a thing about the savings being left 'untouched' for 6 months which is one, I myself, would love further clarification on.


It means exactly what it says. The balance can never dip below £62,500 during the 6 months that precede application. You put it in an account and you let it sit there.


----------



## pixelpenguin (Jan 3, 2014)

nyclon said:


> It means exactly what it says. The balance can never dip below £62,500 during the 6 months that precede application. You put it in an account and you let it sit there.


You can however make up that 62,500 from multiple sources. So... untouched in this case means that the money you are submitting cannot have been transferred from one account to another account in the last 6 months (unless you are liquidating money and turning something INTO cash). 

But since you can use multiple sources to make up this amount (belonging to either you or your spouse), I am also under the assumption that you could use £52.5k from one untouched account and make up the rest using £10k from another account that you do use regularly as long as the account in question has never gone below that amount in 6 months or more. Meaning that yes that source is frequently used, but at least 10k of it has been untouched and never dipped into.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Untouched means you have £62,500 in one or several accounts that does not move for at least 6 months. If you have £72,500 in one or several accounts, you can do want you want with the £10,000 which is not necessary to meet the financial requirement. You can do what you want with anything above the £62,500. However, if your money is in a non-sterling denominated account or accounts it is wise to leave a substantial cushion to account for currency fluctuations.


----------



## pixelpenguin (Jan 3, 2014)

Maybe I am misunderstanding what you have written, but it seems to suggest that you cannot make up the 62,500 from multiple sources and that the entire 62,500 has to be in one account. I have been told that the money can be combined from different sources to reach/exceed the 62.5k requirement. So multiple accounts belonging to the applicant or sponsor, each of them untouched for 6 months can be used. Therefore, if necessary, 52.5k can be in one account and 10k can be in another (as long as each amount is 'untouched')


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

pixelpenguin said:


> Maybe I am misunderstanding what you have written, but it seems to suggest that you cannot make up the 62,500 from multiple sources and that the entire 62,500 has to be in one account. I have been told that the money can be combined from different sources to reach/exceed the 62.5k requirement. So multiple accounts belonging to the applicant or sponsor, each of them untouched for 6 months can be used. Therefore, if necessary, 52.5k can be in one account and 10k can be in another (as long as each amount is 'untouched')



Yes, you misunderstand. I said you can have the money in one *or several* accounts. Several means more than one.


----------



## blo33om (Jan 4, 2014)

pixelpenguin said:


> From what I understand, you have to have £62,500 in savings at least 6 months prior to the application and show that you have had it for at least 6 months. If your brother gave it to you, it has to be a *gift* not a loan. The source of all money that you are using towards the cash savings should be declared.
> 
> There is also a thing about the savings being left 'untouched' for 6 months which is one, I myself, would love further clarification on.




Hi thanks very much for you reply! I'm afraid you've got it all wrong. Actually I haven't made it very clear, now reading it again. Let me try again please. 

My brother transferred money several times, each time the amount was more my visa application required. These transfers were all made more than 6 months ago and were not all for the purpose of the visa. So I got several letters from natwest confirming each transfer but only one can be found now. I can't get any statement from natwest because they closed down my husband's account. We transferred all the money to another bank, also more than 6 months ago. This only one letter regarding transfer is more than the required threshold already, but if I'm going to show home office my last 6 months bank statements, then there will be more money than that. So my question actually is, do I have to declare all sources of all cash in my account, or just the amount that's required? It is untouched. Thanks again for reading


----------



## blo33om (Jan 4, 2014)

nyclon said:


> It means exactly what it says. The balance can never dip below £62,500 during the 6 months that precede application. You put it in an account and you let it sit there.


Sorry I might have not said very clearly. 6 months isn't a problem, untouched isn't a problem. Do I have to declare source of other money in my account, since I need to show the recent bank statements and it will show the entire balance? 

The other thing I'm confused about is, my brother isn't the one who actually did the transfer. How should he make the declaration then? Is it supposed to be an original copy with signature? I'm just not sure what kind of format it should be in. 

Thanks again!


----------



## blo33om (Jan 4, 2014)

I assume the bank letter regarding the transfer can prove where the money came from. But I really don't know how my brother should write this declaration because it was his friend's name on the transfer statement. Please anyone help me!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your brother should just attach a signed letter explaining it all.


----------



## blo33om (Jan 4, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Your brother should just attach a signed letter explaining it all.


Thank you Joppa! That's reassuring!


----------



## harris35 (Mar 30, 2014)

its quite clear the friend should do the declaration keeping in mind if such thing is mandatory to do in the first place i haven't heard any refusal due to failure to declare the money


----------

